

Cartier “Santos Droit” Wristwatch - ableal
http://www.cartier.com/maison/living-heritage/cartier-collection/2/2

======
2510c39011c5
I feel there are just too much distracting information for all those images on
the page...But I guess this is the most interesting part of the whole page, as
for an average "nerd" in the HN community:

    
    
      "In 1904, the Brazilian pilot Alberto Santos-Dumont complained to his
      friend Louis Cartier that while he was flying with both hands on the
      controls, it was impossible to read the time on his pocket watch. Soon
      afterwards, Cartier sent him a prototype of a wristwatch. It was sold
      from 1911 as the Santos, and was the first watch with the bracelet
      attachment horns integrated into the case. These integrated horns made
      it the first modern wristwatch for men."

~~~
ableal
I was going for the shape similarities of the "Santos Droit" and another watch
that went on sale this month. (Great artists, etc.)

I think I was pointed that way by an innocent remark in a New Yorker piece
posted here a couple of weeks ago. Doing tab cleaning, saved it here ;-).

